# Kommunikation CoDeSYS => Panel der Fa. Eaton



## Brand81 (8 Juni 2011)

Sehr geehrtes Forum,
ich bin Neuling, daher bitte ich um umsicht.
..Hat einen langen Artikel geschrieben nur der Timeout..

Ich suche Informationen zum verheiraten einer 

Eaton SPS XC-CPU201-EC256k-8DI-6DO-XV mit CoDeSYS Software XSoft-CoDeSys V2.3.9 SP2 

und 

Eaton Panel XV-102-D6-57TVR-10 mit Galileo

Ich würde gerne über Ethernet oder CanOpen mit dem Panel Kommunizieren.
Ich habe übrigens mehr das Problem mit CoDeSYS

Ich währe sehr verbunden wenn mir jemand helfen würde.


Gruß Dirk


----------



## IBFS (8 Juni 2011)

Brand81 schrieb:


> ..Hat einen langen Artikel geschrieben nur der Timeout..



Abhilfe 1: VOR den ANTWORTEN den gesamten Text mit CTRL+A und CTRL+C in die Zwischenablage kopieren
Abhilfe 2: Den Text im Texteditor vorbereiten und dann...

Ist mir aber leider auch schon passiert  ...

Frank


----------



## Brand81 (8 Juni 2011)

Danke. nach einem Timeout ist man immer schlauer.

Kannst du mir weiterhelfen?
Bei Galileo richtet man die Schnittstelle wie in den Bildern ein. 
nur bei CoDeSYS das ist mein Fragezeichen


----------



## Brand81 (14 Juni 2011)

*Problem gelöst*

Hallo, Wissen teilen

  die Kommunikation wurde hergestellt. 

  Beim erstellen des Projektes wurde die Checkbox "Zielsystem Einstellungen/Allgemein/Symboldatei senden" nicht gesetze.

  Zudem habe ich erfahren, dass die Symbole in Galileo importiert werden kann. 

  Leider wurden diese Zwei Punkte in keiner Anleitung beschrieben.




  Gruß


----------

